# Rockler Fluting Jig. It works



## maljr1980 (Sep 4, 2011)

i've often wondered how that jig works. i've always done it on a router table with a stop block mounted to the fence to start a plunge cut and then a line to stop the board and turn off the motor. i usually leave 2 inches on the top, and 6 inches on the bottom with out the flute


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Looking great.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Those window trims look great. No one would know you did it yourself. I have the same style around all the windows in my shop but store bought. You made a good choice…........


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice looking woodwork…...........thanks for the info re the jig…........


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting this, very helpful

I have been wanting one of these.

I don't see making many flutes, but hey when you need a better way. . . . .


----------

